
Show HN: Fontless – A simple, privacy-focused way to self-host Google Fonts. - tobihrbr
https://github.com/varld/fontless
======
tobihrbr
Fontless automatically generates a Google-Fonts like service just for you. It
does not include any tracking or cookies. The API is compatible with Google
Font's CSS2 API.

If you have any feedback or ideas, please let me know.

------
somishere
Sounds great and convenient, but is convenience the only benefit over just
hosting the fonts yourself?

~~~
tobihrbr
The convenience is definitely a big part. However, Fontless also has best-
practices for caching and performance built right in. It also has support for
Google Fonts' CSS2 API.

You can think of it as a convenient way to self-host fonts, with best-
practices built right in.

